# Need Sheep Shearers



## Bridgemoof (Dec 13, 2012)

I have no clue what to buy or what to look for. We have a big clipper we use for the horses that we used for the sheep and it worked just okay, it was hard to get through that heavy wool. They are Sunbeam 510A. Supposedly if we buy a new head for it to work with our sheep, it will be as expensive as buying a whole new clipper.  I have no idea what kind of blades even to get. I see the ones with "teeth" that are spread out, curved and have no clue what the different blades are used for.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2012)

Alice posted about this...I'll look for the link when I can, gotta go


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2012)

This is what I have, real sheep shears, heavy duty. Also have hand shears. 
http://www.goodmans.net/i/2732/oste...OS-78153-003&gclid=CPSP96X7l7QCFQq0nQodSwsAjg


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 13, 2012)

Premier 1 supplies might be your best friend here. look up their website.
they also have very nice telephone people to answer questions. They will
also sharpen your blades for their products for a low cost. The big wide ugly
big teeth blades are for just hogging off wool, then they have smaller blades
that do nice smooth clean cuts for showing sheep. Hope this helps


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine are pretty much the same as secuono's, except they are the Heiniger brand!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2012)

Out of the shearers that you guys have what do you like and dislike about them. 
 I like Shelly Mays idea of the smaller clean cut blades. I cant stand anything uneven or "grooves" being left, for no other reason than I'm a bit OCD. 

Bridge- just found the one Alice has too. here's the link. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22971


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad you found it - I just logged on for the day today!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks you guys! I am on the lookout for some used ones, but I'll probably end up buying new ones. Or the head and blade that fits ours. The heads for the sheep blades and the heads for the horse blades are different sizes, so not interchangeable. The holes for the blades are in different places on each head, if that  makes any sense!


----------

